# pier at St andrews st park.



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

I was at St andrews (gulf pier) back in October and caught several grey snapper, several bluefish, ladyfish and remoras. DOes anyone here fish this pier regularly? And is there certain times of the year when this pier is good? species? 

We met several locals on the pier, all nice people. One particular, "Bones" older black man, about the nicest fellow i have ever met. We talked to him about all night giving him our bluefish.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Spring is the best time to fish on or near the beach. Cobia,pomps. spanish, jack C, red fish are all in in motion working the shoreline in the early morning....April and May best two months. Good fish of all species are caught from March-Oct. Piers from PC to Orange beach all produce.

Best of luck.


----------

